# Another Program



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Covid Aid Bill Provides Ag Funding for Sectors Left Out of CFAP - AgWeb


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The whole thing is completely out of control......


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u-s-government-checks-constituted-40-of-farmers-income-in-2020-usda-01609444429


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a lefty trending publication....I have one question for the guy that says he recieved too much, why not give it back? Wonder if that thought ever occurred to him  
Sadly it probably never did and that's part of the problem, individuals/corporations/government agencies/sole proprietorships/farmers.....all are guilty of jumping on the "money for nothing" train. If they only had a way of realizing it's THEIR grandchildren's money.....I honestly think they have no idea or just don't give a shit, it's a mentality of "I might as well get mine" for some and "use it or lose it" for others. It should be "my pride won't let me take money not earned, save it for those in need" or "we don't need that money, carry it over to another agency that may be experiencing a shortfall (and then determine WHY they are experiencing a shortfall  ) I also like the guy who thinks we should be open with regards to trade and tariffs....while I'm no big fan of tariffs, perhaps we could put one on COVID-19  once again a failure to see a glaring adversary, CHINA is not our friend. 
It seems like a dog eat dog attitude and one that is not sustainable. 
When they say we're here from the government and we're here to help....beware, be very aware. 
There has to be a better way, perhaps in a new republic we can figure out a better path forward....our current one is fading fast.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I think this pic is not just funny but true.

Larry


----------

